# Stolen 14' RMR Raft In Denver



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

*Reward for Stolen RMR Raft*

I was asked how a new, 2016 RMR can be easily identified. The only major change we made this year was to add more self bailing holes to the raft floor. So, if the raft has extra holes between the grommets of the laced in floor, it is a 2016 raft.

Thanks much!

Cheers,
Denny


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll keep my eyes open while cruising craigslist.


----------



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hopefully you guys get it back!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

No video camera on Hotel parking lot? 

Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Just 40% off a new raft for the person who helps catch these thieves? That's basically a pro deal price. The hero should get at least a year's supply of In-N-Out in addition to the discounted boat... what if we're not in the market for a boat?


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

MaverickUSC said:


> Just 40% off a new raft for the person who helps catch these thieves? That's basically a pro deal price. The hero should get at least a year's supply of In-N-Out in addition to the discounted boat... what if we're not in the market for a boat?


Find the boat I'm sure OP could work something out. 😆

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MaverickUSC said:


> Just 40% off a new raft for the person who helps catch these thieves? That's basically a pro deal price. The hero should get at least a year's supply of In-N-Out in addition to the discounted boat... what if we're not in the market for a boat?


Maybe you could savor the satisfaction of having done a good deed?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Ditto what Andy said, but the additional request is a null point. There are no In-n-Out locations in all of CO.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

We'd all be better off with a year's supply of In-N-Out, you could make a documentary. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought the offer of a new boat 40% off was very nice and unnecessary. I would try to return the property and catch the thief cause its the right thing to do and I don't want it to happen to me.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> Maybe you could savor the satisfaction of having done a good deed?



No good deed goes unpunished. 

I learned a long time ago to say the f out of situations like this. Thieves are not normal thinking ppl and I don't need some freak out there with an ax to grind with me. 

I'd gladly pay the full price if I wanted a RMR to avoid being on a nutballs $#!t list. In no way is it worth a 40% saving to be exposed to the endless possibilities of said thief. 

Plus if I start nosing around ppl boats at put in and looking for #s, I'm sure to piss off someone. 

And this is where I going to piss some off some of the buzzards real good. Who leaves a new boxed boat in the back of a truck in Denver unattended? That's just not good business. If I lost my boat that why, I would not ask other to put themselves out there for me. Police are highly trained for this. It would be a tough lesson to learn. I would consider myself a dumb ass and wouldn't want anyone else to know. But that's me.


With that said, It must suck to trust Denver too much and lose a boat.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to say the f out of situations like this. Thieves are not normal thinking ppl and I don't need some freak out there with an ax to grind with me.
> 
> ...


Sigh... Hardshellers... I tell ya.

http://c3.thejournal.ie/media/2014/08/bth_judge-judy-shake-my-head.gif


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> And this is where I going to piss some off some of the buzzards real good. Who leaves a new boxed boat in the back of a truck in Denver unattended?


This was my first thought as well. What do these boats run? I don't run inflatable mattresses and have no idea, but I sure as hell wouldn't leave $1K sitting unsecured in the back of my pickup. 


Sucks either way, but a little mitigation would have probably prevented this.


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

A quick response to a few of the comments:

1. The hotel didn't have security cameras for the well lit parking lot. Just their front entrance.

2. 40% off retail is twice what we offer on a Pro Deal. That's $1040 off the price of a 14' raft. If that's a meaningless amount, no problem, don't bother. But, if you happen to run across my raft, it's $1000 or so in your pocket. 

3.. As for dirtbagkayaker's comments, specifically:

"If I lost my boat that why, I would not ask other to put themselves out there for me. Police are highly trained for this. It would be a tough lesson to learn. I would consider myself a dumb ass and wouldn't want anyone else to know. But that's me."

I did file a police report with the Denver PD. I'm not asking anyone to confront any suspected thief. If you see a brand new 14' gray RMR raft for sale anywhere at a ridiculously low price, just give me a call and I'll call the police. I really don't expect to get the boat back but it's worth trying to nail the scumbags so they don't break into your car and steal your stuff next time. 

As for the "dumb ass" comment; I may be stupid enough to leave a boxed raft in the back of my truck at a well lit, hotel parking lot but I'm smart enough to pay for insurance to cover such a loss. But that's me. I try to be smart about being stupid.

However, it was a good lesson learned. Time to get a locking shell for the truck in an attempt to keep the low life scumbags out.

Thanks for the comments.

Cheers,
Denny


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

park your truck in the same lot. put a raft box in the back and crawl inside. get a friend to seal the box. wait until you are stolen and then, when you get to the hideout you can jump out and yell " surprise".


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

stuntsheriff said:


> park your truck in the same lot. put a raft box in the back and crawl inside. get a friend to seal the box. wait until you are stolen and then, when you get to the hideout you can jump out and yell " surprise".


Trojan........er, raft box?


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll spread the word and keep an eye out in summit county. Hope you find this theif.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We shared it up too Denny, I sure hope it's found!! Kindly, Renee


----------

